# NY Vintage Ride



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

7/23 Graham Hills

Post here if interested. Wheels down at 10am.

http://www.nycmtb.com/?p=417


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be thurrr.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be getting back from Brazil the day before so don't know if the jet lag will deter me from coming but will try. 
You guys in NYC area?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

There is a decent NY area contingent. I am hoping for a decent turnout.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, not trying to change things for ya, and love to check out new to me trails so..., was thinking if your in NYC maybe something closer would work better for some, and just curious if some of the big cheese on vrc, like you guys, were local to me is all.


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

6A and 6D will be there.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

No races that day so I will likely be there too.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

One month bump-- Come on out, tri-staters!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can somebody take lots of pictures, please?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Can somebody take lots of pictures, please?


+1

At a minimum, we'd love a shot of each bike.

...Of course, photos of 42-yr old VRC beer bellies is strictly optional.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll bring a 33-year old one (beer belly that is)(the bikes will be a decade newer...unless I bring the Chris Chance)...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

it's a roadie ride?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Naw, mtb. It'd just be to show off 
And I'd certainly love to see a Cunningham or a Weigle!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I'll actually be in NYC visiting my in-laws that weekend. That being said, I'll be visiting my in-laws that weekend. . If I can sneak away I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

misterdangerpants said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll actually be in NYC visiting my in-laws that weekend. That being said, I'll be visiting my in-laws that weekend. . If I can sneak away I'll keep you posted.


Danger, congrats, recently married I believe.

I hope the pre-nup cover's your stable!:thumbsup:

If not, I'll keep a few of your bikes at my place.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Danger, congrats, recently married I believe.
> 
> I hope the pre-nup cover's your stable!:thumbsup:
> 
> If not, I'll keep a few of your bikes at my place.


Thanks!  I actually just celebrated my 1-year anniversary. Woohoo! As for bikes, my wife's birthday was a few days before the anniversary (a big decade birthday) and I bought her a Sweetpea (Natalie is super nice). I figured this should distract her from any Circle A or Firefly frames that might enter the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds cool, will I win "furthest traveled" if I bring the Yo Eddy all the wway from Colorado?


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes. The prize is the can of PBR some hipster wannabe left in the trunk of my car 4 months ago after a group ride. I would describe it as 'shaken, not stirred'. And a power bar wrapper.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Count me in then, could you leave that pbr up on your dash in the sun, call me a beer snob, but I just can't stand my pbr served at less than 100


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Gotta love Coloradoians. They travel across half the continent to ride old bikes.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I might ride a Phoenix if its ready. I suppose a Cunningham would be a little sportier!


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

Does a '99 Bonty count as vintage?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Works for me. I am planning on riding my blue Phoenix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

BP, if you ride anything other than a Cunningham, you're a loser. Just sayin'.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Or bring a few for everyone else to ride! I'd certainly pay you a nickel or two.

As for rides, I am either going more vintage ('88 Mt Tam), or more fun to ride ('93) Yo Eddy.
As this could certainly be my last real ride in the north east, I am leaning Fat City.


This is going to fun!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> BP, if you ride anything other than a Cunningham, you're a loser. Just sayin'.


I would like to see the newsboy!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I was thinking about the Newsboy but want front gears for Graham Hills.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FB has 4! 

Hey, Nate....You really HAVE to ride a Yo! Anything else just ain't right. You can ride your west coast bike when you get here.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, send the east coast ride out in style. Who knows she might hate the west coast and buck you on the first trail out there...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yellow Yo it is. It'll be nice to get out on a real ride on ANYTHING. I've been strapped to the computer for the last several months strangling my dissertation.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

I'll be in Riverdale (The Bronx) next weekend and would love to go, but my hardtail is a 2001, and I know how pissy here in vintage country some get about what really is a vintage bike; just sayin'.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Getting ready to ride. Just bring yo bike!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

See if you guys can one up our west coast gathering.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

For those leaving from the city, I am jumping on the 8:48 Metro North from Grand Central. After Rumpfy's name calling, I will probably ride a Cunningham, but it will be a game day decision. 

Do we have a roll call???


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> for those leaving from the city, i am jumping on the 8:48 metro north from grand central. After rumpfy's name calling, i will probably ride a cunningham, but it will be a game day decision.
> 
> Do we have a roll call???


yessss!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in. I'll be driving down 95 from New Haven until the 287/Port Chester or so if anyone needs a pick up. 

Going to go East Coast on the bike--'93 Yo Eddy. Bring water---it's supposed to be a scorcher! I'll also have a six pack of something nice chilling in my truck for apres ride


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm in, coming in from Staten Island don't know how to do the cool map thing that Nate did. May bring the Salsa Ala Carte, hopefully all the bad juju is gone.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yay! I'm so excited for you guys! Have fun and take lots of pictures and videos! :band:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> I'm in, coming in from Staten Island don't know how to do the cool map thing that Nate did. May bring the Salsa Ala Carte, hopefully all the bad juju is gone.


You mean you'll be riding my Ala Carte!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

YETIFIED said:


> You mean you'll be riding my Ala Carte!


..... is that what you meant by 'bad juju'?


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

*Spare tool for sale?*

If anyone coming has an extra square-taper-crank-puller they'd sell for cheap bring it please. I loaned mine out and never got it back. The creaking from the BB on my SS is driving me nuts!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> ..... is that what you meant by 'bad juju'?


clearly, Stu put the whammy on me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Post ride, I'll be heading here---Lubins and Links in Tarrytown. If anyone wants to join me for some nitrates, here's some info:

http://www.lubinsandlinks.com/
http://www.yelp.com/biz/lubins-and-links-tarrytown


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I gotta be back on shaolin by 4 if we can im in for a glamorized dawg.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Hope to join you all next time, take pics and be careful it's HOT!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Somehow, it managed to be cooler up in Westchester. 

Eight awesome bikes, eight cool dudes, and a really nice trail system-- Lots of pics to come!


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Great ride today fellas, lets do it again in the fall. Here's the lineup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Couple pics from me.














































And it was cooler than in the city but still hot! I wish I had eaten some dogs!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What the hell....3 ham owners?!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great line up. Who has the other Fat and Ritchey?

Chef, nice Salsa....I would have never thought of using an Accutrax!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

All New Yorker's too, I believe?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

More bike pics, please! In the meantime, here are some 'dogs (hidden somewhere under mushrooms and onions).

The other Yo is Screamingbunny's, who could easily be rechristened climbrabbit. 
He made it to Tarrytown's Lubins and Links as well, despite my worst attempts to ditch him


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love sausages. Good pics. Is that Bushpig's hands that can't quite reach the counter in the right picture?

Did you guys have fun? Looks great!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweet! Looks fun!



girlonbike said:


> I love sausages!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't make it for dogs. I had to rush home because I was in the dog house having come home too late and too drunk the night before...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks G! I had a Bonty fork that was a bit too short for that frame. As a big guy I'm not the biggest fan of the brake shudder. Muddy Buddy was extra cool on getting this fork to me and it just fit. No room for spacers in the headset.

Dogs looked good Nate, too bad I didn't have enough time. However the Dora the Explorer party I went to was well worth missing it (sarcasm).

A fun ride and a good time was really cool putting faces to the personalities here.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*bunnies shots*

Great ride guys, worth the drive in from Colorado, if anyone finds themselves out that way let me know.

My lame attempt at photoshop got Chef into the group pic.

Thanx for the beer nate.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

WTB, Fat, Cunningham, WTB, Fat, Cunningham, Ritchey, Salsa......Shoulda put the Salsa on the other side for a little more symmetry. Nice lineup.. So cool...


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice ride, enjoyed meeting everyone. thanks for organizing, BP, your SS ride is sweet.

Sorry i missed Lubins as well, though the real treat were the 2 ham's.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome, sorry i couldn't make it. Nice line up. You guys are brave for dealin with this heat.
Think that it'd be cool if one of you guys would be so kind as to post up your MTBR names, so we could put a name with the face.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Whose blue Phoenix?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Its a Hoenix, can't you read?  It belongs to Giovanni.

It was a great ride. In the city it was 102 or so, but I think it was only mid 90s were we were riding. The trail was vintage friendly, which isn't to say it was an easy ride. It was a challenging ride with lots of climbing and technical descents. Everyone went really hard. It was a very good time.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Nope 1 Ma$$hole via Colorado


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's who I managed to decode


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Did any of you guys jump that log? Rumpfy would..


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Nice showing and nice lineup. Well done.

That red Ritchey looks an awful lot like the one Hollister was riding last weekend.

Is that pink one a Phoenix?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, it's Bushpig's JP bike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

New collecting category: bikes built for women.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Quick update now that I am finally near a computer not my phone--I'll try to upload some bike pics in the next little bit. 

It was great meeting everyone! It was a super fun ride. The trails were perfect---tight and woodsy, lots of up and down--lots of roots and rocks, lots of logs to hop over, climbs enough get the blood really pumping and plenty of quick quick descents to match. There was also good variation in dirt--we had sand, loamy woodsy dirt, some harder packed areas---luckily nowhere was really wet. Aside from the (cool?) temps and humidity, we were treated to flies, vines with thorns (my arms bore the brunt), a couple bridges, a few dudes on modern bikes to pass (saying hello, of course), and an old mystery dude in home-rigged protection/shinguards who plowed by us on a Mad Maxy-vintage Bontrager. "Are you here for the vintage ride" "The what!?" (pedal pedal pedal)

Screamingbunny tore up hills with aplomb--and the red Ritchey could really move too (awesome bike!), bushpig kept pedaling that SS like mad (and led the ride like a pro), I saw my first (two!) Cunninghams ever .... and got to see them crash up close. Everyone asked afterward to make sure the bikes were okay  Miguel's Salsa was one hot bike, and Giovanni's Phoenix was kitted out really nicely too. All in all it was a really good group ride. Everyone put in some work, and the trails were very worthy of it!

My one lament----no bike-cam trail videos!!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nicely put Nate with the omission of" the only guy with any foresight and bought some beer along" would go to Nate. Also only bike with mismatched brake levers


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Gee, a weekend in NY, and not a pic of a real Italian sweet sausage sandwich, or a "REAL" pizza, or a dirty Sabrett hot dog, or a pita stuffed with sliced lamb and sour cream, or a mega hot pastrami and rye sandwich from Katz Deli, or.............


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You gotta come out to New Haven for "real" pizza.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

*New York Pizza (No X-tra Cheese Needed)*









*New Haven, CT Pizza (WTF is the mozzarella?)*









I rest my case.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good stuff guys, congrats on getting together and ridin'. Good size turn out too. Ride shots next time!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Who rides that awesome JP tribute Phoenix? (if that's indeed what that is...) :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a tribute (if you meant replica), it is her real bike, dings and all ---it's bushpig's, and he hauled ass on it (doing so constitutes a tribute!). 

In the group lineup we are all behind our rides. Someone post up pics of the tight clearances on the pink WTB please! (still haven't dl'd mine)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Not a tribute (if you meant replica), the real bike ---that's bushpig's, and he hauled ass on it (doing so constitutes a tribute!).
> 
> In the group lineup we are all behind our rides. Someone post up pics of the tight clearances on the pink WTB please! (still haven't dl'd mine)


Should have known... I want an invite to the next Taj Mahovel garage sale!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like a good time and quite a west coast bike turnout. Props to the Ritchey rider that donned the awesome and period correct V1-Pro.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, thats a lot of West Coats bikes on East Coast trails...just sayin'.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Is a west coast bike really a west coast bike when its designed for an east coast guy?
just asking.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

birthing place is highly overrated.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "west coast" bike; only in the minds of the left coast.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looks like a good time and quite a west coast bike turnout. Props to the Ritchey rider that donned the awesome and period correct V1-Pro.


Nice catch! Remember the V1-Pro model with the slide-able logo "air vent" up front? I can't tell from the photo if this is that same model. Colkervision anyone?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

TraumaARNP said:


> There is no such thing as a "west coast" bike; only in the minds of the left coast.


There was no "west coast" bike until the "east coast" bike was invented.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Bring back tupac and biggie


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TraumaARNP said:


> There is no such thing as a "west coast" bike if you change out the decals


I thought this was kinda fitting.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like it was a great turnout. I'm sorry I missed it. I would have tripled the Bonty representation.

Truth be told I'm so embarrassed about why I missed it I haven't posted till now. Was all set to go- packed up the bikes friday night after cleaning them even, then got sucker-punched into going to the local with some friends. Woke up at noon at a buddies house with vague recollections of closing the bar out and singing, there was singing involved. And general drunken asshattery. So I missed a fairly rare gathering for something I could have done on any day ending in 'y'.

*Hangs head in shame*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You oughta be shamed.....you do sound like another bonty fanatic I know.  Next time, you're buying a round for everybody...especially ScreamingBunny who drove in from COLORADO.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> You oughta be shamed.....you do sound like another bonty fanatic I know.  Next time, you're buying a round for everybody...especially ScreamingBunny who drove in from COLORADO.


And to think I had that months-old can of PBR waiting in my trunk for him...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TraumaARNP said:


> There is no such thing as a "west coast" bike; only in the minds of the left coast.


Do you need help finding a sense of humor?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yo-Nate, you're a hot piece of ass. I don't blame you for leaning away from BPig.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Curse you Peaterson!!! You know how long it took me to get another PBR just the way I like it, 100 degrees, shaken not stirred, with just a slight overpowering skunkiness? HOURS I TELL YOU!!! HOURS!!! A least you had fun, nothing to be ashamed of there. As a conselation prize Nate gave me a Leffe, meh..haven't touched one of those "well crafted beers" since Belgium.

By the way it looks like a Colorado VRC ride might be forming, your chance to make it up.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

By the way it looks like a Colorado VRC ride might be forming, your chance to make it up.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That would be cool if various areas had vintage rides. I can think of quite a few people in a few metropolitan areas that are regulars here. *eh hem* Colorado, PNW, Arizona. WVBob may be the only guy in WV except isn't Kyle from WV?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Yo-Nate, you're a hot piece of ass. I don't blame you for leaning away from BPig.


Then again, "a boy in the bush is worth two in the hand..." 
...or something like that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TraumaARNP said:


> There is no such thing as a "west coast" bike; only in the minds of the left coast.





Rumpfy said:


> Do you need help finding a sense of humor?


Hey Trauma, how does me telling you to get a sense of humor make me a crybaby? Toughen up buttercup.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What's really funny is to neg rep the mod and then use a sock puppet account to do it again thereby putting all your accounts in jeopardy.


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Some people...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

great line up. the ritchey has wider bars than mine:cryin:

more pics please!



girlonbike said:


> What's really funny is to neg rep the mod and then use a sock puppet account to do it again thereby putting all your accounts in jeopardy.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are some more bike shots. Hopefully some of the others are holding out. Anyone have more pics of Pete's awesome Ritchey?

And next time we NEED some trail vids---like other said above, it was a great little spot. Who is up for a mid-late August Minnewaska ride?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like fun. Great bikes.



screamingbunny said:


> By the way it looks like a Colorado VRC ride might be forming, your chance to make it up.





jeff said:


> Hmmm....


x2


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> WVBob may be the only guy in WV except isn't Kyle from WV?


Yeah I was just thinking the same thing - I'm the only one from right around here that's for sure. People here just don't seem to be interested in anything that's not new.

I could go riding with the guy who called me ignorant for not wanting to put a 100mm fork on my Phoenix though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dope bike line up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


>


Very cool. I really like that little Ham and all its silver. And I happened to be at Charlie's house when he was SSenizing that pink Phoenix for Jacquie. My Phoenix is just as tight and the cranks will sometimes tap the stays during certain manuevers requiring extreme body english. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Also, the Salsa gets my vote for most subtly well put together bike there.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed--- I asked Noah about the same thing regarding flexing it enough to hit the stays---note the shaved down ends of the crank arms. Super werks  

I wish I had grabbed a shot of the Hoenix's rear brake too. The Salsa was a clean clean clean build and XC Pro always looks great.


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Fat Chance from Colorado


Hellbent for Leather, Rob Halford

Cunningham Connoisseurs


Yours Truly, Giving blood for the cause



Jousting,



Hoenix, Holding the line



The Red Rocker, sans Sammy H



Hoenix rear brake, Gourmet WTB


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great pics, Devilock! Are the Phoenix, Ritchey and Ham guys posters here? If so, great bikes, guys!

Small ham guy, if you ever want to sell!!!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Also, the Salsa gets my vote for most subtly well put together bike there.


He just needs to get a handle on his headset O-rings. Or was this one of those WTB-mandated mid-ride grease injections?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Devilock said:


> The Red Rocker, sans Sammy H


Holy smokes -- no toeclips.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Holy smokes -- no toeclips.


The guy on our ride with a similar bike did the same.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> The guy on our ride with a similar bike did the same.


Ours did it over copious roots and rocks


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Holy smokes -- no toeclips.


wasn't too uncommon... especially with those pedals. I think toe clips became more mainstream when those pedals were being phased out. They were also hard to mount because of the round cage.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Indeed--- I asked Noah about the same thing regarding flexing it enough to hit the stays---note the shaved down ends of the crank arms. Super werks


Maybe I need to shave mine a bit too. What's Charlie's shop rate?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yipes! Between shaving the cranks arms and shaving the stays......I guess that's your decision


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Yipes! Between shaving the cranks arms and shaving the stays......I guess that's your decision


It's just enough to scrape the paint if you flex it just right. Nothing to worry about, but might shave/file the arms a bit next time I have it in the stand.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow*



Fillet-brazed said:


> It's just enough to scrape the paint if you flex it just right. Nothing to worry about, but might shave/file the arms a bit next time I have it in the stand.


Impressive that the frame is that stiff.
I have some combos with 2-3mm clearance and the cranks clip the stays all the time


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Impressive that the frame is that stiff.
> I have some combos with 2-3mm clearance and the cranks clip the stays all the time


Yeah, just once in a while it will knick it. The picture might be a bit misleading as it looks like it's right on it, but it's probably got 2mm clearance and about 3mm on the drive side.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The welded stud on this Toggle looks bent.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not bent


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

basic geometry will help figure out why it is bent. it is compact


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

There wasn't a bike there I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not bent


You have your own show off thread for stuff like that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice machined limiter on the headset.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Machianera said:


> basic geometry will help figure out why it is bent. it is compact


True. But that particular weld is a highly stressed joint that Charlie has fretted over a lot from day one.


----------

